

Problems of testing 64-bit applications - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0006/

======
AndreyKarpov
And relevant article: Traps detection during migration of C and C++ code to
64-bit Windows <http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0012/>

